# intro Michigan



## tthedorff (Apr 27, 2013)

Group,

My name is Todd I'm new to mice. I have frill canaries and want something new and exciting. I'm reading the AFRMA Mouse Genetics Book, and somewhat confused but looking forward to learning. I will be looking for breeding stock or should say I am looking for breeding stock? I'm sure I will also have lots of questions in the future. Thanks Todd


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome Todd!


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

welcome mate


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Todd.


----------



## tthedorff (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Budgiebonkers (Apr 27, 2013)

Welcome im new here to!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forums from your neighbor in Wisconsin!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

